# Entertaining a horse on box rest for next 3 months at least, and keeping weight on?!



## MagicMelon (6 May 2012)

As some of you know, my poor horse has seriously damaged his tendon and was operated on during the week.  He came home yesterday and is already bored of his box rest (which has to last at least 3 months - with increasing time walking out in hand). 

He's used to living out 24/7, although he is used to coming in some nights for early events and when being away at events. But this is going to be very tough for him, especially as he's naturally a very active horse who adores playing in the field (how he injured himself in the first place...).  

So I'm thinking up ideas to try to entertain him. I'll be taking him out for grass munches in hand several times a day (assuming he behaves and doesn't start getting full of himself). I'll get him some of those lick toy things and he'll have a ball to roll about with cubes coming out of it. I cant think of much else though?!

I'm also worried he's going to lose weight. Grass is what he loves and what puts weight on him (of course) but he wont be getting much except what he gets whilst grazing in hand. He's a lightweight build anyway and has lost quite a bit of weight while at the vets (he colic'd etc.). I know you're not meant to feed much concentrate when they're not doing much work but how am I going to keep weight on him?!  He'll of course have permanent access to plenty of hay BUT he gets bored of this very quickly and picks at it. Otherwise, he's on Build Up Cubes, Alfa A and speedi-beet twice daily. I plan to buy him a vit & min lick today and also put some cheapo nuts in his ball (this is mainly for entertainment though). Any ideas what diet would be best?


----------



## saz5083 (6 May 2012)

Can you get hold of grass nuts for in his ball? Id also feed something like graze on /just grass that you can fill a bucket with and leave him to graze on it. Or the halleys grass bricks (think thats what they are called) are good too. All would keep him occupied for a wee while at least.

Good luck, we got through 12 weeks box rest at the start of the year with the above and some horslyx. Also very active horse used to living out and being in hard work. By the last week he had thoroughly had enough but was concerned we wouldnt even make it through two weeks so must have done some good.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 May 2012)

MagicMelon, I know how you are feeling and I know what a worry it is to have a box rest session facing you.  My horse a 17.2 french TB is starting his 10th month having injured himself last August.  I have been on an emotional rollercoaster ride and have learnt a lot over the months.  It is imperative you take away your feelings and you must not put human feelings into the horse no matter how much you love him and think he is suffering from the confinement.  He is a horse not a human.

With the greatest of respect, stop worrying about his weight and concentrate on keeping fibre going in one end and out the other.  Even though you think he won't eat hay, he will once he has adapted to being in all the time.  By nature they are trickle feeding browsing animals.  He will drop his top off and his muscle mass will alter a lot, but all that can be put back when his rehab starts.  There is no way what goes into the box will be the same that comes out months later.

A mirror or a real friend will help no end, (I got a tiny pony and made a space for him alongside the big horse).  I used small hole nets and put several around the box, I hid bits of apple, carrots etc in the nets.  I was shown how to stretch and flex him.

Feed wise I used a traditional method of bran, unmollased chop, tiny bit of sugarbeet (more juice than beet) and a multivit.  This is made into a moist meal which also carries a calmer powder each evening.

If you feel he really his getting beside himself speak to your vet, there is a whole box of tricks available to help keep him settled.  I have learnt to try to stick to a routine with the visits.  I do 6am, lunchtime, 5pm and 10pm this worked and the horse did not fret between visits.  It can be very easy to get the horse on edge by giving him too much attention when you actually want him to settle and rest.  Of course, this is a personal observation and something that has worked for my horse and his environment, you may not be able to do it if you are on a busy yard or live miles away from him.

I would take care with the build up cubes and read the content list on the bag.  Remember he is not able to use protein/starch whilst he is standing still, he needs fibre and lots of it.

You say he is bored - that is a human emotion, our horses live in real time, he won't be thinking 'I have been in here for xyz number of days - you will though !

On a practical side make sure you are aware of how many poo's he does on a 24 hour period and be able to recognise any changes in number and nature of his poo's quickly, this will be your first sign of his gut slowing down.  He also needs to drink plenty which will help keep his gut mobile.  I found making a speedibeet juice bucket of squash very helpful in getting my lad to drink.  I also soaked his hay (very good quality but still soaked to keep moisture going in).  You may find his sheath will smell and get uncomfortable for him as the natural grease is not being shed as it normally is when they are in work, infection is a risk, I am cleaning far more often now.

It is a horrible situation to be in.  I have just started rehab and we are walking 15 minutes in hand a day now.  Please remember a horse that has been confined is potentially very dangerous, your walks out are likely to become more and more difficult.  Weigh up the dangers, what will the damage be if he gets free ?  is it worth taking that risk just for a bite of grass, which you could cut for him.  I use ACP for the walking and 2 handlers with full breaking tack on the horse.  If my horse got loose his injury is likely to breakdown again and that would be the end of him.  The whole rehab programme is structured to build him back up before he goes into a tiny paddock.  Again, be lead by your vets not your emotions or his pleading face over the door !

Good luck, I hope he makes a full recovery and you do not have a nervous breakdown.  The time will pass but it's a tough period of horse keeping.


----------



## BlackRider (7 May 2012)

I'd try putting double netting his haynets, to try and keep him occupied for longer.

the treatball is a good idea, although I'd be wary of grass nuts as I've known these to cause choke when fed dry.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 May 2012)

There is a whole lot of things for box rest on this website .

 I created it because my mare is also on her 10th month box rest due to Lami


http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/relieving-boredom-on-box-rest.html

.


----------



## Donnie Darco (7 May 2012)

Hide apples, carrots around the stable

Hifi nuts and carrots in the treat ball

Hang up a swede

Apples in the water (so they can apple bob!)

Readigrass?

Mirrors can be good (although my dominant mare wud kill another horse in her stAble, even if it was her reflection :/ )

Like AA said its all about the fibre, going in and coming out. Fibre is the most important part of their diet

Also yes have a set routine

Hand walk in bridle

Or can you section a stable sized pen in the field with electric fencing so he can have some turnout time?

Good luck, been there done that, sold all the t shirts  it does end


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 May 2012)

Hand walk in bridle

Or can you section a stable sized pen in the field with electric fencing so he can have some turnout time?
		
Click to expand...

How can he be walked in hand or turned out as he is on box rest ?



*If anyone else has any other ideas, I could add to my list of box rest  ideas please let me know and I will add them to the website  to help future people in this situation.
 Thank you.

http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/relieving-boredom-on-box-rest.html*





.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 May 2012)

We had one who did six months and was never ever allowed to leave the stable which for the first four months was a small eight feet wide stable as his movement needed to be restricted as much as possible.
He was hard fit and went having a very busy life with loads of work to box rest.
We got though it by establishing a routine and spilt up the things we did as much as possible so am was mucking out yard tidy watching the others coming in and out yard was busy in the morning lots to watch so we saved thing to do to him till the afternoon when we groomed him then a bit later he had an equissage  
He liked the radio so he had that on all day we did keep a horse next to him and swopped round so he was never alone my groom used to  take the bridles and clean them next to his stable just so people where around .
Food wise he had ample haylage some readigrass for a change and a small feed of HiFI and a balancer once a day I did not give licks or feeding balls as the idea was reduce movement to a minimum so I did not want him playing with things we gave parsnips carrots apples in his feed bowl.
At first he did get wound up when he heard the lorry so he was cross tied and left to get on with it we never spent time with him if he created a fuss just went in no chat tied him up and left he soon got the idea that he had to stand calmly to get attention.
I got a body worker to him every fortnight and did stretches with him everyday. 
We had a bar fiitted nside the door so he could not get out if things went  a bit wrong and he had a head collar left on during times when we were going in and out and the rule was if you are in the stable you tie up.
This very important at first when he was very lively.
After four months he went into a big stable for the last 2months.
We got though it so will you.
The walking in hand at the end of the six months was not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Donnie Darco (7 May 2012)

Leviathan said:



			How can he be walked in hand or turned out as he is on box rest ?



*If anyone else has any other ideas, I could add to my list of box rest  ideas please let me know and I will add them to the website  to help future people in this situation.
 Thank you.

http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/relieving-boredom-on-box-rest.html*



Excuse me I'm trying to be helpful. If you read the OP original post it states that she/he will be walking their horse out for grass 

Also not everyone has access to a stable, so a pen sectioned in the field maybe their only option - does that make them a bad owner??? 

Jeez, wind your neck in 

Click to expand...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 May 2012)

Donnie Darco said:



			exuse me I'm trying to be helpful. If you read the OP original post it states that she/he will be walking their horse out for grass 

Also not everyone has access to a stable, so a pen sectioned in the field maybe their only option - does that make them a bad owner??? 

Jeez, wind your neck in 

Click to expand...

jeeezzz kewl it get off your high horse
 I was asking a question you don't have to throw your dummy out the pram and get so mad 
*
 Maybe  I should avoid reading and replying to threads when I have a throbbing migraine!. * God some people have such a short fuse.  Are  you so perfect you have never over looked something.??




			Also not everyone has access to a stable, so a pen sectioned in the field maybe their only option - does that make them a bad owner??
		
Click to expand...

 And  FYI miss perfect one of my lami friends on here also has a electrified  small area for her horse as she has not access to a stable.  So* No* I would never diss anyone for doing that , +  my pony is in one electric cordon area to reduce lami  attack. +  a livery  pony with Leukemia is also in the round pen grazing   So I think that would suggest I do not diss anyone with a pony or horse in small area grazing or exercise if the needs arise or they have no access to a stable or shelter..



 OP apologies to *YOU*  for overlooking that bit about walking out in hand.  Glad to see *you*  took no offense . Again look on  the list on that website . 

 You could always hang a few treats of a branch of a tree if there is one over hanging his small turnout  area


----------



## DollyDolls (9 May 2012)

Mine did a tendon 2 yrs ago and following surgery did about 5months box rest with daily walks.

I gave him Blue chip dynamic and have done ever since.  He kept his condition and he's stayed sound (not sure if it helped, but would do the same again).

I used hifi light so that I could give him huge portions.  
readigrass was also useful.  I then used allen and page quite cubes for his nut ball.

ad-lib hay.
He box walked, so the more food he had around, the less he would BW.

I did think about mirrors, but he's quite private.
I made sure I groomed him and let him stand on the yard to keep him sane.  I did have to resort to sedative (injection, but long lasting) to take the edge off as he is a sharp comp horse.  Good luck.


----------



## Richlight (10 May 2012)

My pony is again on box rest after being a muppet in the field 
Thd radio really helps him and calms him down 
Oh and lots and lots of hay!


----------



## applecart14 (11 May 2012)

Loads of ideas here - apologies if some have already been mentioned. Many hay nets hung around different places in the stable with small amounts of hay in.  A big pile of readigrass.  Some cut up carrots or apples chucked around the floor.  Licks that are hung from the centre of the stable and NOT the side so the horse will work for their treat.  Apples bobbing in his water container.  A bit of cloth or old towel tied to the side of the stable so the horse can pull on it or a piece of rope.  A snackaball as you have mentioned.  A piece of bark from a tree as horses love playing and chewing on bark.  A clump of grass that you have dug out with a spade, with roots and soil and everything, your horse will eat it, throw it around the stable, etc and that will keep him amused for hours! A radio quietly playing classical music or something sensible like Radio 4 so not heavy music as horses don't like heavy rock!  Lots of visitors, not with titbits, but just to put their head over the door and say hello.  Lots of small feeds to break up the day.  Grooming and massage sessions.  Read a book or magazine in the stable or have your lunch in there!  Anything to keep your horse company.


----------



## Finn (11 May 2012)

When my mare was on box rest ( 7 months due to Tendon injury which resulted in surgery) I used to chop an apple up and chuck it in her water bucket. She absolulty loved apple duncking/ bobbing!

I also did all of the other things that have already been mentioned but when it came to walking her in hand I had to use Sedalin as some days she was a nightmare, even another horse whinning in the field would set her off and she would be rearing, bucking and bronking. Please always make sure you wear your hat and gloves and have a long lunge line aswell when doing your in hand walks.

xxx


----------



## MagicMelon (11 May 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for so many great ideas and tips - I have noted them all down so will work my way through them (I figure I'll add new things as we go through the months to give him variety).  

His stitches came out today so this is now day 1 of the walking out in-hand for 10 mins for the next month (increasing to 20 mins 2nd month and 30 mins 3rd month then we see where we're at). He was a tad lively today so could be erm... fun...!  Will definately be leading him out in a bridle.  

Hopefully we'll get through this ok, I hate seeing him cooped up as its not what he's used to at all (he's lived out 24/7 since I've had him (5yo, he's now 14)) and is a naturally very active, sensitive competition horse.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 May 2012)

MagicMelon said:



			Thanks so much everyone for so many great ideas and tips - I have noted them all down so will work my way through them (I figure I'll add new things as we go through the months to give him variety).  

His stitches came out today so this is now day 1 of the walking out in-hand for 10 mins for the next month (increasing to 20 mins 2nd month and 30 mins 3rd month then we see where we're at). He was a tad lively today so could be erm... fun...!  Will definately be leading him out in a bridle.  

Hopefully we'll get through this ok, I hate seeing him cooped up as its not what he's used to at all (he's lived out 24/7 since I've had him (5yo, he's now 14)) and is a naturally very active, sensitive competition horse.
		
Click to expand...

The walking can get dangerous, we have just given up and started riding him for the same amount of time.  If there is any chance of him getting away from you and re-injuring himself I would be using ACP to keep a lid on him.  It does no impede the chew/swallow reflex so the horse can have a haynet as soon as it's back in the box and you haven't got to waste hours waiting to feed/leave him.


----------



## Janette (14 May 2012)

I'm walking mine out in hand atm (30 minutes daily, we are up to 5 months recovery time now), and I tried it without Sedalin only once, after we'd been at it for 3 weeks...... never again.  Scariest thing ever to have a healing suspensory ligament bucking and cavorting around on the end of the reins, thinking that she's Champion the Wonder Horse......  :Z
Scarey worrying about the ligament AND my personal safety!

Sedalin is wondeful stuff.  Don't be afraid to use it if needed.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 May 2012)

Janette said:



			I'm walking mine out in hand atm (30 minutes daily, we are up to 5 months recovery time now), and I tried it without Sedalin only once, after we'd been at it for 3 weeks...... never again.  Scariest thing ever to have a healing suspensory ligament bucking and cavorting around on the end of the reins, thinking that she's Champion the Wonder Horse......  :Z
Scarey worrying about the ligament AND my personal safety!

Sedalin is wondeful stuff.  Don't be afraid to use it if needed.
		
Click to expand...

Very wise words, having got a horse through endless months of box rest there is absolutely no point in risking re-injury for the sake of saving money on sedation drugs.  Certainly for my horse if he got free his leg would go bang again and if that happened there would be no choice but to pts and that would be heartbreaking for all concerned with him.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2012)

magicmelon said:



			thanks so much everyone for so many great ideas and tips - i have noted them all down so will work my way through them (i figure i'll add new things as we go through the months to give him variety).  

his stitches came out today so this is now day 1 of the walking out in-hand for 10 mins for the next month (increasing to 20 mins 2nd month and 30 mins 3rd month then we see where we're at). he was a tad lively today so could be erm... fun...!  will definately be leading him out in a bridle.  

hopefully we'll get through this ok, i hate seeing him cooped up as its not what he's used to at all (he's lived out 24/7 since i've had him (5yo, he's now 14)) and is a naturally very active, sensitive competition horse.
		
Click to expand...

i think some are worried about viewing this website.  as i post it and no one seems to comment or view  here is my list  from this website .


*box rest .    (l)  (suitable for laminitics)*



  leave a radio on                                            (l)
 float apples in water buckets                                                                                                  
  get a treat ball
  hang vegetables and fruit  in a home made mobile
  dot treats round the stable  on ledges etc for the horse to find
  put likits in
  boredom breaker
  stable mirror     (l)                                                                                                                                                                                             
  put hay into  a small holed haynet or hayrack
 hide treats in the hay / haylage for horse to find
   dog pulls can amuse some  horses      (l)                                                                                                                             
  hang a  small bottle of water on a string by the door for horse to play with                (l)
  put some apple juice into manger for horse to drink
 put a football or horse ball in stable                                                                                                                                (l) 
 give the horse lunch time scoop of ready grass ( something to look forward to )
  cut some fresh grass and put on the floor for him to eat
 cut some dandelions and put in stable.
 if you can cut some nettles and when dry put in stable.
 dot some licorice around the stable the strong smell will keep him amused.
 put some crushed polos into a bottle with a screw top   make a few holes in it so smell comes out
 hang some wind chimes near his stable.                                                                                                     (l)
 have the owner make a cd/ cassette of his voice ( reciting a poem etc )                                    (l) 
 cut a horse friendly small branch for horse to chew on
  get a small water    feature , the sound of running water calms horses                     (l)
 if at all possible try grazing or turning horses friend out in paddock where box    rest horse can see him.                                                                                                                                                                                      (l) 
put some clear apple juice in his water  to make his drink tasty and to make sure he is keeping fluids up
   hang a familiar rug over his door   like his best friends or girl friend  to  make him for relaxed          (l)
 hang a Scandinavian salt block up
 put a window in the back of the stable if they are due for long term box rest.

 If anyone has any other ideas please feel to tell me so I can add them to the site. thankyou


----------

